# RT application instructions



## mcn (Apr 14, 2015)

Just wondering if anybody has a link to step-by-step instructions on applying for a two-year Residente Temporal visa. I've being reading this EMIGRANTES EN MÉXICO which looks useful, but it's almost a year old and some things might have changed. I'll be applying under 'vinculo familiar' (on tourist visa, married to Mexican in Mexico). Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Googe Translation:

"VISA FOR Family Unity:

Article 8. Visa temporary or permanent residence requested the Institute for family unity.

Applicable: Mexican or foreign person holding the condition of stay of a temporary resident, temporary resident student, or

You are applying for a permanent resident visa to a foreign person who credits link according to what is stated in section criteria for resolving this process.

Presentation of the procedure
Immigration format for Visa Authorization filled electronically through the website (Inicio - Instituto Nacional de Migración), with signature of the petitioner.

Requirements:
1
Original and copy of the current official Mexican identification card, or current residence of the foreigner who credited bond and visa requests for family or relatives.
2
Legible copy of passport or identity and travel document that is valid under international law and existing person foreign for which visa is requested.
3
That foreign person for whom the visa is required does not have a visa petition filed temporary or permanent residence at the Institute for family unity.
4
The petitioner must prove family ties with the foreigner applying for a visa, according to the following:

a) If it is the father or mother of the petitioner, must submit their birth certificate of the petitioner, in original and copy; or

b) If it is a child of the petitioner, must submit their birth certificate of the foreign person for which visa is requested original and copy. This provided the foreign person for whom the visa is requested child or teenager who married or has under its legal representation is of age or who is in a state of interdiction and under its legal representation; or

c) In the case of the petitioner spouse, marriage certificate original and copy. In the event that the petitioner must be Mexican

Mexican marriage certificate file; or

d) If the petitioner has proven link marriage with another person, you must provide documentary issued by the competent authority, in original and copy, in which the dissolution or termination thereof determined; or

e) If it is the concubine of the petitioner, document issued by the competent authority of the country of origin or residence of the foreign person for whom a visa is requested, or the country where the legal act that proves that it has held lived with the petitioner in common, constantly and permanently for a period of five years, or

f) In the case of a child of the spouse, concubine long as the foreign person for the visa is requested is child or teenager who has not married or under its legal representation is of legal age or that
It is in a state of interdiction and under its legal representation is required:

1. Birth certificate of the foreign person for whom the visa is requested, in original and copy,
2. The parent of the foreign person for which visa is requested, stating link to the petitioner in accordance with
I pointed out in paragraphs c. and d. This process, in original and copy,
3. Copy of passport or identity and travel document that is valid under international law and force the spouse; concubine, concubine or equivalent figure of the petitioner, and
4. Original of the document issued by competent authority where the other parent of the child consents output his youngest son to live in Mexico.
g) If it comes to a child or teenager, whose protection is under the charge of the petitioner, document issued by authority competent, original and copy, or
h) If it is a brother of the petitioner must submit their birth certificate of the petitioner and birth certificate of the person foreign for which visa is requested, in original and copy. This provided the foreign person is requested for the visa either child or adolescent who has not married, or adult who is in a state of interdiction and under its legal representation and

The foreign petitioner who obtained permanent residence because they have been recognized refugee status and seek admission
your spouse, concubine, concubine, children, blood relatives up to the fourth degree blood relatives of the spouse,
concubine, concubine to the second degree, must submit original and copy of the document attesting the recognition
derivation of refugee status for family, by the Mexican Commission for Aid to Refugees."


http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/Tramites_2013/visas_solicitadas/VISA_POR_UNIDAD_FAMILIAR.pdf


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

mcn said:


> Just wondering if anybody has a link to step-by-step instructions on applying for a two-year Residente Temporal visa. I've being reading this EMIGRANTES EN MÉXICO which looks useful, but it's almost a year old and some things might have changed. I'll be applying under 'vinculo familiar' (on tourist visa, married to Mexican in Mexico). Thanks


The blog entry you link to is dated Feb 2015, so quite recent. It looks pretty detailed and accurate to me. The author even indicates some things may not be asked for until later in the process, but is covering the bases in case an official asks for them earlier. The on-line forms that the blog links to are on government websites, so they should be valid and up-to-date. I'm pretty sure there haven't been any significant changes to the process in the past year. The major reforms happened a few years back.

I'm presuming since you are citing a blog in Spanish, you're able to read Spanish. If you haven't already seen it, here is a link to the actual Immigration Law itself, as an FYI. http://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/LMigra_301014.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## mcn (Apr 14, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> The blog entry you link to is dated Feb 2015, so quite recent. It looks pretty detailed and accurate to me. The author even indicates some things may not be asked for until later in the process, but is covering the bases in case an official asks for them earlier. The on-line forms that the blog links to are on government websites, so they should be valid and up-to-date. I'm pretty sure there haven't been any significant changes to the process in the past year. The major reforms happened a few years back.
> 
> I'm presuming since you are citing a blog in Spanish, you're able to read Spanish. If you haven't already seen it, here is a link to the actual Immigration Law itself, as an FYI. http://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/LMigra_301014.pdf
> 
> Good luck!


Actually, it is a good blog, but I've noticed that the two payment links on it take me to the same INM payment page so I'm supposing that the INM has now combined both payments. I'll use both the blog and what you and Alan posted to guide me through my application. Many thanks to you both!


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Sent you a PM with helpful information.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mcn said:


> Actually, it is a good blog, but I've noticed that the two payment links on it take me to the same INM payment page so I'm supposing that the INM has now combined both payments. I'll use both the blog and what you and Alan posted to guide me through my application. Many thanks to you both!


They don´t combine the 2 payments. Always I have been given a payment form prefilled out and then printed by the INM Clerk to take to the bank for both payments. It is a waste of your time to print either out before they want to give you one to take to the bank.


----------



## mcn (Apr 14, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> They don´t combine the 2 payments. Always I have been given a payment form prefilled out and then printed by the INM Clerk to take to the bank for both payments. It is a waste of your time to print either out before they want to give you one to take to the bank.


You're right. I meant they're on the same page now.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

mcn said:


> You're right. I meant they're on the same page now.


But you will have to print out separate forms for each of the steps in the process requiring payment. I think you are aware of that, just making sure so you don't waste a trip to INM or the bank.


----------

